# Tyre curb protection



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

My TTS has some budget tyres on from when I bought it. I noticed that the way they sit on the wheel don't offer any protection to the alloys so an accidental scrape against the curb means that the first point of contact will be the alloy rather than the tyre.

I'm going to replace the tyres and wondered which ones will provide the most protection from accidentally hitting the curb.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Unfortunately most Audi's are like this especially with bigger alloys which equals lower profile tyres...My advice don't even try to get close to the kerb. I currently have 20" wheels with tyres like rubber bands!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The Advan sport tyres that came on my TTRS have a very good protruding rim, and my tyre of choice is the Goodyear Eagle F1 which also has good protection.

Yokohama Advan protection:


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

powerplay said:


> The Advan sport tyres that came on my TTRS have a very good protruding rim, and my tyre of choice is the Goodyear Eagle F1 which also has good protection.
> 
> Yokohama Advan protection:


I have the same tyres the protection is non existent in reality...as I sadly found out :x


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Dino_Donis said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > The Advan sport tyres that came on my TTRS have a very good protruding rim, and my tyre of choice is the Goodyear Eagle F1 which also has good protection.
> ...


I have also grazed an alloy, however that's really more related to the tyre profile than anything else!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The problem with the xl sidewall is that it looks equally terrible when you have lost a few chunks of rubber.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Goodyears will save your wheels, excellent all round tyre...


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

AceVentura said:


> My TTS has some budget tyres on


   

But seriously they're all like that at this range. That's why you'll never see my TTS parked closer than a foot from the curb. I'll take the ticket over a scraped wheel.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm an expert in Alloy Wheel destruction!

I've managed seven alloy wheel repairs in three years, some of them handling as many as three "events" on one of the wheels.

I nearly did my nearside-rear again today, just a month after getting all of them refurbished. Having to park a lot in random places around Chester is a nightmare - such tight streets, you can't leave much space or you block the roads.

Within the three years, I've had Bridgestones, Goodyear F1's and most recently Michelins and none of them have given even the slightest alloy protection despite all having an overhang on them for supposedly that reason.

It's not as though I'm _*that *_careless, it's just that Audi diamond-cut alloys seem to be made out of silver-painted cheesecake!


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Pirelli P Zero has a bit of a rim but so far not got too close to test it. Doubt it would do much.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Blackhole128 said:


> I'm an expert in Alloy Wheel destruction!
> 
> I've managed seven alloy wheel repairs in three years...
> 
> It's not as though I'm _*that *_careless...


I've done one repair in nine years, so I think it depends on what your definition of "that" is :lol: :lol:


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Anyone here tried Reading's ancient Broad Street Mall multi-storey car park? It has a long, narrow 2-way access road with a centre kerb and tight corners. A nightmare in the TT. Cost me 2 damaged alloys, I'll never return.


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

I've just booked in to have all 4 wheels refurbished (I have ocd!) so will just have to avoid curbs by the sounds of it!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

powerplay said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an expert in Alloy Wheel destruction!
> ...


You perhaps have a point!
Never scuffed wheels on previous cars as much as I have on my TT though. I think it hates me!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

cliveju said:


> Anyone here tried Reading's ancient Broad Street Mall multi-storey car park? It has a long, narrow 2-way access road with a centre kerb and tight corners. A nightmare in the TT. Cost me 2 damaged alloys, I'll never return.


All multistories are to be avoided imo. Exiting is like driving down a tobogan run.
I also avoid diamond cut alloys as some companies (including the one i use) won't insure them.
As for tyres, none of them afford much protection in the event of a 'proper swipe'.
One of the worst noises known to man :?


----------

